# Gus and Tally:CGC



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gus and Tally both passed their CGC tests. Argus is Finn's brother, and now that Brian finally got around to taking the test, the entire little "pet puppy"litter is "good citizen" or another small accomplishment- which is nice for our breeder, Rhonda Mulholland, who usually breeds working field goldens. I had to beg and plead for Finn as a seven week old pup - it was kind of funny in retrospect. I fell in love and wanted him and only him SO badly after trekking all over New England looking for THE puppy; Rhonda wasnt too sure she wanted to part with him and almost kept him herself. We had a suspenseful waiting/ begging period before she gave in and said okay. Phew! Finn is my best friend, and Argus is great too. Thank you, Rhonda!

Small in the grand scheme of things- but nice for our group.

Sand Dancer's Infinite Sky CGC (10/29/2002
Sand Dancer's Storm Surge JH WC (10/29/2002-)
Sand Dancer's Kiss O'Grace TDI, CGC (10/29/2002-)
Sand Dancer's Chroma TD (10/29/2002-)
Sand Dancer's Chestnut Argus CGC (10/29/2002-)


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations. That's a remarkable record to have all the pups pass.

Pictures please?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :banana:


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations, good job!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Jill that is great...!
Youve got a wonderful crew..:wavey:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!
Selka passed his at that age (Tally's) but Gunner has never taken his since he can't play well with others. He needs a support group.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats! Little things come in small packages! LOL...congrats on the CGC test! I think all Goldens should pass with no problem!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow Jill, great job what fun that must have been..


----------

